

Ask HN: posting job listings? - joshu

What are good places to post job listings? Where do people look? Where have companies had success?<p>37signals, github, stackoverflow, etc all have job boards... what works?
======
ra
I've had good success hiring Pythonistas from <http://python.org/jobs>

